# Training Seminar by Fine Line Retrievers and Avery Sporting



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Training Seminar by Fine Line Retrievers and Avery Sporting Dog

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Training Your Fowl Dawg 
"The Importance of Basics"

When: Sunday, May 17, 2009: 7:30 am-6:00p.m.
Where: Fine Line Retrievers located near Milaca, Minnesota.
What: Young Dog Training Seminar by Rick Stawski covering Basic Obedience thru the Swim-By.
Details: Six handlers and their dogs will be chosen as active participants in the seminar. Others are welcome. 
Fees: 0.00

All interested applicants should supply a letter describing their dog along with a brief paragraph explaining why they would like to attend the seminar. Applications are open to all retriever trainers. We will try to select a combination of field trial, hunt test and hunting dogs.

Please submit all applications to: [email protected].


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

This is a great opportunity, I helped out at the last one and I know everyone that attended as a handler or an observer walked away a better dog person. Send in your application you never know..


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Sent my application in yesterday. Hopefully I get chosen. Both of my dogs are at the top end of the scale of what's going to be covered there so I hope I'll be chosen to be a handler, if not, observing would be a great opportunity as well.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I talked to Shawn last night and he said they were going to go over the applicant's on Wed. (tommoro) night. Good luck to all who applied and Post up if you got picked..


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Is that the same date as the fishing opener? Mothers day? If so I'll be fishing mille lacs and possibly stop by. It would be nice to go back and hang out at the grounds and run some dogs, haven't been there in a while.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Brody,

I don't think so I believe fishing opener is the weekend befor.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweet, I'll probably be there then. Dont think he'd be interested in working with Remmy though :lol: Dog has pretty much just been hunted around the year with a little rest in the summer time. Not much time for training since Rick last saw him.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Yet another well done seminar at Fine Line Retrievers. Big thank you to Rick and his family for the hospitality for the day. I think every handler that had the fortune to attend learned alot about themselves and the dog that owns them. Also a big thank you to Avery and Mark Brendemuehl for the added support.

If you have a chance to get to an Avery sporting dog event near you, clear your schedule and do what you can to attend. Everyone has alot to learn and the best way is through these events. If you live in or near Minnesota, you can not beat the event put on by the group at Fine Line.


----------

